# Aquabid Lot! ~ My Babies ~



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So, I'm expecting the fish from Bettaakapes tommorow and two weeks after that the fish from Korwhord should be here. I've decided no more fish till at least January unless one of these guys is DOA on arrival. 


A second note is I'm planning to do some breeding this summer. Who paired with who would you like to see? Anyone who's spawn you may want to buy? I'd like to confirm that so the spawn will have people interested before I set any plans. That way there wouldn't be a need to cull healthy fry for no reason other then I don't have a home ready for them.


So without further ado who here are my fishies coming soon!



P.S For the two labled ~ Name Needed ~ ideas are welcome!


P.S.S Also, your opinion on which name to pick for the HMPK Black Female




Korwhord

Nyx or Nemesis or Nefertiti. ( HMPK Black Female )











Thantos ( CT Fancy Male ) 










~ Name Needed ~ ( HMPK Blue Female ) 











Bettaakapes 

Silvanus ( CT Fancy Blue Marble Butterfly Male ) 










Mirabel ( CT Purple Marble Female ) 










Dione ( CT - Type Unknown - Female ) 










Bellatrix ( HM - Type Unknown - Female ) 










Anubis ( OHM Black Orchid Male ) 










~ Name Needed ~ (OHM Black Dragon Blue Mask Butterfly Male )


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Really love the bottom male!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I looooooooove him!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

for the hmpk female name him royal.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Since you asked my name opinions (thanks for the compliments, btw! ):
- I really like all three names you've chosen for your black lady! I couldn't choose out of them. 
- For your blue lady I like River, Vishuddhi (the blue chakra), Lazuli, Phthalo (it's a shade of blue), Theai or Iris
- For your GORGEOUS blue mask boy, I would go for: Azure, Tian, Zues, Storm, Shu, Taranis, or Indra.

Sorry, I am quite mythology obsessed. 

You have some truly spectacular fish there!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love mythology as well XD It's why I asked for your help.

What are the names Tian, Vishuddhi, Lazuli and Theai from? I like it. And how are they pronouced?


----------



## johnhawk (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow really nice post here......................!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The bottom male is just stunning. Thantos I enjoy too, but I'm worried he's not going to stay all white! It'd be a shame if the blue took over.

If I had room and decided to buy from you, I would go with the bottom male. But I don't have money, or room, or even time! I actually have one coming from Richard (Chard56) and another seeing if he'll recover at PetCo. So I'm maxed out! 

Very lovely fish... I hope they all arrive safely!!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Your aquabid babies are amazing! I've purchased 2 guys from BettaAkapes. He does a great job


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Bettaakapes is who I bought Dionysus from! He was very nice, and I had no problems getting my fish 

All yours are gorgeous!! I hope they all get to you safely!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I Really like the name Lazuli (like lapis Lazuli which I believe is latin for blue stone) I think if you named one lapis and one lazuli that would be nice and I like Nefretiti also.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG Thantos' mouth! It reminds me of the time I nommed on a pen when I was a little kid and the ink exploded all over my mouth lol.


----------



## megaggie2002 (Oct 19, 2011)

Silvanus with Mirabel and/or Dione


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Tian (I'm assuming Tee-ahn): Chinese sky god/cosmos. I'm not sure if he is god of the cosmos or the cosmos himself, but something like that.
Vishuddhi (Vish-oo-dee): 5th chakra point, the one on the throat. It's blue. 
Lazuli (Lah-zoo-lee): yep, other posters guessed it - lapis lazuli, the beautiful blue stone. Important in Egyptian culture, I believe. 
Theia: (I'm actually not sure on how to say it: greek goddess of sight and the blue sky.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well all my Bettaakapes babies are here! All settling will and I've settled on Tian and Theia for the missing names. 

Anyone one want to help me settle the black HMPK girls name


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Omigosh, Thantos is BEAUTIFUL <3


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you get your korwhord fish today? Any DOA's?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I didn't get my Korwhord babies T-T I have another 2 weeks till I get them. I got my Bettaakapes babies today.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

nice fish!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So does anyone have an idea baout which name to choose for the black girl?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just want all of them >.< my mom dosen't want me to buy AB betta's cause she dosen't want it to die on the way home, your soooo lucky D=


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I would have to go Nefertiti on your black lady, having just spent a long time staring at her. 

I'll be calling on you to help me name my new boy, as soon as I get pictures.


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

For the black female: Kali (kah-LEE)

Black Hindu goddess of death, destruction, and warfare.

Also the name of the scariest martial arts system out there.

The perfect name.


----------

